# SQ install in a 2008 VW Jetta



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys I found this site a few days and I'm reading and searching for as much info as I can but I wanted to go get this thread started hopefully to make my research easier.

I own a 2008 VW Jetta with the stock 8 speaker system. I want to build an SQ audio system. I want crisp clean sound, and tight hard hitting bass. I listen to all types of music, mostly R&B & hip-hop.

I've got to replace the OEM HU its a POS. From the research I've done I think what I want is a 6.5" component setup in the front doors, something decent in the rear doors for rear fill, and i think I'm going to start with a single 10" sub in the trunk. I've got to have room in the trunk for golf clubs and my daughters softball equipment. 

My budget hasn't been decided yet, but I'm hoping to be able to do this for around $1500. My friend and I will install everything.

Is there anyone on this board thats installed systems in a 2006 to 2009 Jetta?

When I'm searching for components What do I look for to determine if its cheap crap or a pretty good set of speakers at a moderate price? 

Is it true that certian manufactures build speakers with certian types of music in mind? If so what brands might I want to take a look at


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

are there any audio shops around you that you can audition speakers before you buy? the review section on here has several different component reviews. you can spend a few hours reading those. It really helps to listen to a few to get an idea of what you like first though.


----------



## LittleJoe (Feb 16, 2011)

I had an 08' Jetta that my father drives now. I just replaced it with a Land Cruiser. 
I had a time trying to figure out what set up to put in that car. Some said that the stock speaker placement wasn't all that great but a 3'stage setup would be best for the front doors. Basically go with a 6.5" component and a 4" speaker right where the door handle is. Then in the read put 6.5" coaxials. You could put components back there but hat could mess up the sound for the front. 
I was goingto put the Hertz HSK's in there with an ARC KS300.4 that I am still going to put in the Land Cruiser. For a sub I was going to put a JL 8W7 in a sealed box.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I have done a few of those jettas.
What I have found is u need a above average set of components to out perform the vw's midbass
One guy had bought equipment online and came back after I did the system to put in the oem mids.
Pm me if u want details I'm not going to brand bash


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

is this gonna be for competitions or just for your own personal sq? first thing's first get a good HU, if possible something that can handle active components.

I"m not a fan of active, but considering all the speakers that were in there that you may need to replace, you may have some interesting speaker locations making passive components not as desireable as an active setup


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

oh yeah and as for a 10, a budget option is the infinity kappa perfect. still a great option 9 years after its release


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

thegreatestpenn said:


> is this gonna be for competitions or just for your own personal sq? first thing's first get a good HU, if possible something that can handle active components.


This will be for personal sq. 
Thanks for your replies. Keep them coming.


----------



## PatFitz9 (Apr 6, 2009)

Best thing to do is get out there and listen to a bunch of different systems. As for the Jetta, spend the money on sound deadener. Just doing the trunk makes a big difference.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

i've done the hertz hi-energy 3-ways in the front and LOVED the way it sounds. i've also seen a ton of reviews on the Rainbow stuff. check out golfmk5.com and read up on what a lot of those guys have done. 6speedcoupe on here can chime in on the Rainbow stuff.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Good news: an 8" will fit in each door.
Bad news: it is low and towards the back of the front doors.
if you are going to do a 3way front system, you would be better off with a sealed back mid, since it would share a common airspace with the 8".

If you are into trying something unconventional, how about a pair of gallo micro's on the dash for 120 hz and up, with the 8's going from 20 to 120hz?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Two choices quickly come to mind for the MKVs ..

Rainbow 3 way set with the 8" mid bass
Rainbow Audio USA

And the Jehnert panels, forget about the 'need' for a sub ..
Doorboards/Soundsystems

Fun times !


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

Good GOD that's sick! 4 8" in each door!!!!

a few things have changed. Budget, and I no longer plan on doing the installation. I hope to get everything done for under $4000. The closer to $3000 the better.


Where can I find rainbow audio & cadence in Dallas, TX, I REALLY want a chance to hear the speakers before I drop coin on them.

I have so many questions. Off to search land I go...

How do I know a head unit will be able to handle active components?
What exactly does it take to go active?

I also started another thread but I'll post the same question here. My budget has increased and since the general location of the mid-bass is crappy I'm considering getting getting custom door pods fabricated to for the mid-bass. Since I'm doing that, is there a distinct advantage of an 8" mid-bass over a 6.5"? Again I'm going for quality not loudness.

Am I correct in assuming since I've chosen an active setup I can grab any set of tweeters, mid-ranges (if I choose to go 3-way), and mid-bass to complete the front component setup?


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

There are really no high end shops around dallas, but you could audition other peoples cars in dallas. Hopefully there will be another dallas meet soon,but I dont know how soon


----------



## biglip (Feb 18, 2011)

jettas eh? prepare to spend a ton, the local shop quoted me 400 for my audi, and mines an 02. thank god i figured how to do it myself.


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

All components ordered

JVC KW-NT3HDT head unit
Cadence CWM-6.5KIT 2-way components
IDQ12v3 D4
Cadence ZRS C8 amp

Now looking for reputable installers in the DFW area perferably north dallas for the install.

Im planning on going active up front with the amp handling the xover duties. Not to worried about time alignment at this point. 

Questions:

What would be a ballpark estimate to get this all installed, tuned with the front doors and trunk sound deadened?

Am I correct in assuming that since I'm going active new speaker wire for the front components will need to be run to the amp?

If that's the case will this $100 writing harness crutchfield had I must have be necessary? Seems like all that needs to be done is get 12v and accessory per to the hu and I'm gtg.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Why not try to install yourself? I live in north dallas and wouldnt mind helping you tune it


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

I was my original plan too, but I have a knack for screwing things up like this. 

If I was to use the wiring harness with the head unit would I just fade everything to the front to jul the rear speakers?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Give it a shot, worst case scenario your car catches on fire and insurance wont cover it, but the odds of that happening are fairly low. As for factory speakers, I just didnt hook up my factory speakers and ran everything off of the rca outs.


----------

